# Found a Peanut, Found a Peanut



## bethzaring (Mar 11, 2007)

Found a peeeeeeanut last night

Cracked it open

It was rotten

Ate it anyway

Got a bellyache

Well, that is pretty much what happened to me yesterday.  I had a hankering for some chopped toasted walnuts to add to my week-end pancake batter, but I did not get it accomplished for Saturday mornings' pancakes.  So yesterday later morning, I started working on it.  I buy raw nuts in 5 pound bags and store them in the freezer, but I thought I had some walnuts already roasted in a baggie somewhere.  Sure enough, right there in the cabinet. But how old were they??  I ate one, and thought, this is not good.  So to make sure, I ate another one .  Yep, not good, so I threw them in the trash.  Then about 4 hours later, I got a bellyache.  And quickly lost those two walnuts. As I was sitting there I was thinking, if my Mother was here, she would be pouring the pepto-bismal down my throat. She relied heavily on medicine to stop what ever was going on. I prefer to let my body do what it thinks best.  In this case, my body wanted those walnut OUT.  I enjoyed a recent thread where I think it was YT suggesting a person to keep heat in their body to help kill some germs.  I thought that was a neat idea.

I was in discomfort for about one hour yesterday.  I am now thinking of tossing out some pesto that has been in the frig for a bit.  Don't want a repeat of yesterdays activities.  I thought the pesto would go well with the cannellini bean goo I am preparing to make, but I will not add it!!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 11, 2007)

_Wow Beth,_
_that's a NOT nice way to spend a day..I know, I learned the hard way too..Now, I don't even open the containers the suspected food is in, I just pitch it!!!  Hope you're feeling better._

_kadesma _


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 11, 2007)

It's amazing how quickly nuts can go bad.  I purchased 5 pounds of chopped walnuts from a nut shoppe once, for holiday baking.  The next day, as I was about to grind them I detected a smell like bleu cheese coming from the bag.  What self respecting walnut smells like bleu cheese??  A rotton one, that's what.   I tossed it all.  

Now, if I don't use immediately what I buy, I keep the rest in the freezer.  I've got all kinds of nuts (and I don't mean family members, either) in the freezer.

Hope you are feeling better today!


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 11, 2007)

I buy in bulk and keep packages in the freezer.  Well, we have 2 freezers and as I was straighteng them out, I found about 7 little unopened bags of cornmeal.

I really am going to make an inventory, one day.


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah, it was me that mentioned it in the case of the other thread 

becoming pyrexic if often helpful for SOME disorders, our own bodies natural pyrogens made by the phagocytic cells do this on Auto as part of natural immune system.

it`s not good for Everything though, I really need to point this out


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 11, 2007)

Sorry for your dilemma.  That's a nassty thing to endure.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Candocook (Mar 11, 2007)

But I don't think the nuts were to blame--awfully small amount of stuff.  And I have had pesto in my fridge for months--used the last of it on a sandwich this week.
Just because "something" happens it may not have been caused by "something else".


----------



## GB (Mar 11, 2007)

Candocook said:
			
		

> But I don't think the nuts were to blame--awfully small amount of stuff.


What does size have to do with it? The nasties that cause illness are a heck of a lot smalled than a nut.

Ever hear of Occam's razor? It would seem to apply here I would think.

bethzaring, I hope you are feeling better. That does not sound like any fun at all.


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 11, 2007)

it`s not the NUT itself but the Toxin(s) that may be present within it, these can be on a Nano scale and still take you out!


----------



## Candocook (Mar 11, 2007)

What toxins would be in a nut? Nuts get rancid. They can even be eaten if rancid--not good, but nutrition is there.  I just have never heard of any nut toxins in my  pathogenic microbiology classes. But I am certainly ready to learn about them.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 12, 2007)

Candocook said:
			
		

> What toxins would be in a nut? Nuts get rancid. They can even be eaten if rancid--not good, but nutrition is there. I just have never heard of any nut toxins in my pathogenic microbiology classes. But I am certainly ready to learn about them.


 
Open your microbiology text and look at the toxins produced by molds - which can grow on nuts, grains, legumes, rice .... some are absolutely deadly!

To open a nut (or in this case with a peanut- a legume), see it is rotten, and eat it anyway is somewhere between brave, foolhardy, stupid and suicidal - IMHO.


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 12, 2007)

some Interesting Data:

Molds On Food: Are They Dangerous?
Aflatoxins: essential data


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 12, 2007)

Candocook said:
			
		

> But I don't think the nuts were to blame--awfully small amount of stuff. And I have had pesto in my fridge for months--used the last of it on a sandwich this week.
> Just because "something" happens it may not have been caused by "something else".


 
Trust me Candocook, it was the walnuts.

I made this posting as a warning to others.  I have a life time certificate in safe food handling techniques.  I could not detect that these walnuts would make me sick.  When I ate them, they tasted stale, that's all.  If I had been desperate for food, I would have eaten the whole bag.  I'm not into eating stale tasting food, that is really why I threw the bag away.

Thanks all for your concern and insights,  I really appreciate them.

And remember, in the song, Found a Peanut, the kid only ate ONE peanut and it killed him.


----------



## Alix (Mar 12, 2007)

Blech! Nasty Beth. Glad thats over and done with, and I'm glad we don't have any walnuts for me to go look at suspiciously now. Dang they go bad fast don't they?


----------

